
Starbucks to Offer Free Wi-Fi - kirubakaran
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jWMyD27h1rk_SBZVXkqf4e6lHcVQD8UO7JBO0
======
brk
I wonder if this has anything to do with the rumored iPhone/Starbucks ordering
application? It would make sense to partner with AT&T instead of tmo...

~~~
tocomment
How will it work exactly?

~~~
stillmotion
Like it should. User browses coffee on their iPhone, places order, waits for
their name to be called, pays for coffee, drinks.

~~~
cstejerean
Couldn't they just charge the coffee to your account from the phone (like
adding it to a phone bill or linking it to the iTunes account)?

------
jamesbritt
Do folks here have a problem with doing business with AT&T, given AT&T's
involvement with domestic spying and their expressed desire to filter the
Internet?

~~~
cstejerean
I certainly do have a problem in principle. In practice I still use my iphone.
Maybe I should blame Apple for deciding to partner with a carrier that uses
these kind of tactics.

------
tocomment
I'm not seeing how this is free? What's a Starbucks purchase card (tm)?

Also will this be free for iPhone users since they're on an AT&T plan?

~~~
RyanGWU82
A "Starbucks purchase card" is like a gift card. Except they encourage people
to buy one for themselves, so that you don't have to carry cash.

I guess if you use a gift card to make a purchase, then they can tie your
purchase to an AT&T account, and they'll give you 2 free hours of WiFi
service.

No one's said that they'll be offering any extra free services for iPhone
users, which makes me assume they won't. (AT&T already runs WiFi hotspots now,
and those aren't free for iPhone owners.)

------
josefresco
good piece on NPR a couple weeks back about how small independent coffee shops
do better when Starbucks comes to town ... a few guys are actually targeting
property next door/near to a Starbucks to open coffee shops (and seeing big
profits)

~~~
brlewis
That's interesting. I suppose the Starbucks sign gets people thinking about
coffee, but they don't want to go to Starbucks.

------
juanpablo
You mean you have to _pay_ for the WiFi at Starbucks in the states?

~~~
rms
My most local Starbucks is practically empty but the smaller chain coffeeshop
across the street and the independent coffeeshop a block away are packed. No
one wants to pay for Wi-Fi.

------
ardit33
They are still Lame.

My Caffe Cubano, has awesome coffee (very good lates), nice couches, frew Wi-
Fi, beer and wine, decent food, and show old movies twice a week, plus they
have great music and other stuff once and a while.

I doubt Starbucks will be able to match it. The only reason I visit starbucks,
if b/c they are open 24hrs, or when I am in rush.

~~~
cstejerean
Great, so stick to your neighborhood coffee shop. As far as I can tell
Starbucks has good coffee (but I'm not an expert on coffee) at a reasonable
price (quit bitching about price people, if you can't afford it you need a
better job) and it's convenient (they're everywhere, many open 24 hours, drive
through).

No matter where I travel in the country I can have the exact same coffee made
just the way I like it.

~~~
timr
burnt?

------
aantix
Why does anyone go to StarBucks? I can't count the number of coffee shops in
the city I live in that have free wi-fi. Is their coffee really that much
better?

~~~
kirubakaran
Living in Seattle, every time I slip and fall in the rain, I end up in a
Starbucks and decide to leave with a cup of coffee.

~~~
dfranke
Is there any place in Seattle that doesn't have a Starbucks in line of sight?

~~~
kirubakaran
Well, if you are not in downtown, you probably won't see a Starbucks when you
are _inside_ one.

------
pius
Now _this_ is a good move for Starbucks. Trying to outcheap McDonald's will
get them nowhere.

------
imsteve
Bet they'll still arrest you for using it...

------
utnick
finally

